# Quail and Muscovy Ducks



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

I have a mixture of tuxedo quail and some other colored quail i can't remember the name of right now i have 15 of them. couple of them have finally started to crow so it looks like i have a few male's and more female's which is perfect for me. I love quail I just cook it with johnny's and other seasonings or mix into my dinners sense my father doesn't like anything he don't think he likes lol one way to trick him in to eating quail. 



I use to have 25 Adult Muscovy Ducks plus 25 or so babies which i sold all of the babies and most of my adults for winter. I now have 2 drakes and 3 female's Looking for more female's though. 


1 White drake his name is White-Boy just stuck with him I have been searching for an all white Muscovy drake sense my 1 duckling died due to being dropped by my sisters young son which i didn't want him picking up in the first place it took me 2 years to just get my first white duckling and to have it ripped away so quick just was sad. But he is roughly 1 1/2 years old. 


2nd drake is my all black with white feathers and a purplish sheen to his coat drake He weighs in close to 25 to 28-lbs maybe a little less but he is one big drake. He is daddy to White Boy and they have been in the same pen together ever sense he was hatched out they get a long very well not fights or anything. 


i have 3 adult female duck's Hopefully to ad 3 more hens to my collection by spring for the boys so they don't start to fight over breeding rights and to ad more lineage in to my stock. I love Muscovy's they are quiet not loud at all and best of it is they are great for eating. 


I butchered one of the male's that a friend gave me as she didn't want him and i had no need for him. and you should have seen the breast meat on that drake they each had to weigh close to 2-lbs or more I just eat the breast meat as the legs are to tough and haven't found a way to cook them like i like. 

but the only thing i don't own is a horse although some day when we get on are own property i want to get a horse so badly i love them so much.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do you have pictures?


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

I can take some off my phone today But my camera broke and the only way to do so is my smart phone. so i will hopefully try to get some of them if they don't hide under the sticker bushes that is in there pen for shade.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry you lost one! I don't let young kids to touch any baby animals I have so they don't get hurt and the animals are safer that way too. They can pet them tho


----------



## BoerSaanenmother12 (May 21, 2014)

JK_Farms said:


> Sorry you lost one! I don't let young kids to touch any baby animals I have so they don't get hurt and the animals are safer that way too. They can pet them tho


I had a female and male Pair of Chinese geese well one day when a women was over helping draw blood from one of my doe's to be tested Her son grabbed the Male Chinese goose by the neck and well lets just say after that anyone that came in the yard was attacked except for me or my parents but out side people were no longer welcome with the Geese.

So after I had to sell my geese to someone who had less traffic then i did as we had animals we sold and at the time we didn't have a designated spot for people to come and look at the animals without being attacked and bit by are male we had to sell them.

Now we have a spot where the people that come to buy the animals stay and I pick up the animal they want and hand it to them so no more loss of animals due to other peoples mistakes.


----------

